# Replacing Batteries



## hazzatom (Aug 22, 2007)

I'd appreciate some advice regarding changing the leisure battery on my 2003 Swift 630L. The current 85 amp battery is located under the driver's seat. From an initial look, it doesn't seem possible to remove the battery by simply taking the front mouldings off as the battery is too large to slide out. 
Do you have to take the seat off on it's runners or is there some simple trick to avoid this? If it is seat off, what's the best way to do it? 
Does anyone know whether a 110 amp battery would fit in this space?

Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## albertross (May 1, 2005)

I had to unmount the swivel seat base.It's only four bolts though.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It is only four bolts but they need to be tightened to the correct torque values, if this is not done the seat could come free in the event of a collison - with disastrous consequences. 

There is probably not enough space for a 11ah battery, we had trouble getting a slightly different size 85ah in, it required modification of the wooden restraint. Check the physical size of the battery currently installed c/w one you are proposing.


----------

